
Ohio LinuxFest – Talk Videos - Choco31415
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qvow4yFWjO4&list=PLEnQb3_CFmPHsIwhm8lsXJ19Hi0v44AoQ
======
Choco31415
This is my first time filming a major conference. My prior experience is
competitive eSports streaming, so LinuxFest was somewhat of a jump. Looking
forwards to 2018, most/all issues should be ironed out.

More info is in my blog post:
[http://www.muffintech.org/blog/id/4/](http://www.muffintech.org/blog/id/4/)

